# Defense of Handler (toy)



## Jojo Bautista (Mar 7, 2010)

Took this idea from Denise Fenzi...

Its a continuation of my previous video where i use food as a TARGET, now im using a TOY. Following the suggestions of some forum members here to drop the IN-BETWEEN LEGS BACKWARD HEELING for DOH. Hoping for some suggestions..

http://www.cebudogtrainer.com/post/49163662445/defense-of-handler-food-done-defense-of

Salamat!


----------

